# Dublin



## boscastlebusker (Mar 8, 2019)

Going over to Ireland next month and want to stay in Dublin - does anyone know if it is possible to stay overnight at 14 W Pier, Howth, Co. Dublin, Ireland - I don't want to get there and find it is now not allowed. I can't seem to find a definite answer to that - or any other ideas for Dublin would be greatly appreciated!
Please get back asap if you have any info.
Thanks
Bosbus


----------



## TeamRienza (Mar 8, 2019)

Howth seems to be a bit of a no go these days. Usual story of overuse and abuse. It seems to be the case that if you are small and fit inside the lines, front to back as well as side to side, you might get away with it. Visit motorhomecraic.com and search Howth. There are numerous threads on it. There is only one practical site in Dublin out at Camac Valley which is served by a bus to the city centre. If wilding then Greystones south of Dublin seems to be the answer. There is a train to Dublin. Dún Laoghaire is also being talked about from time to time. Again if you search or ask on motorhomecraic about these locations you may get a solution.

Davy


----------



## witzend (Mar 8, 2019)

boscastlebusker said:


> does anyone know if it is possible to stay overnight at 14 W Pier, Howth,



If that's referred to as middle pier I read that it's closed but the Craic app is good for all Ireland


----------



## V1nny (Mar 8, 2019)

I’ve stayed at Camac Valley and it was very good and very reasonably priced. You can get into O’Connell Street in the morning for a couple of euros on the hop on/hop off tour bus which picks up outside reception and there are scheduled buses back. I think I paid about 40 euros for a taxi back one night.


----------



## Borders2 (Mar 8, 2019)

Dublin? Check your change. 

We were buying rounds at 8 euros a pop in a very large pub and had an excellent night. In the morning I had no euro coins but more 20 cent coins than I was happy with. So here's a bar with some 3000 people in it mostly buying Guiness at 4 euros a pint.... Like I say watch your dosh. Nice little racket for the staff. 

B2


----------



## Clunegapyears (Mar 8, 2019)

Read recently that Howth it is now a no go. If you stay there you risk are fine ... Almost definitely. We go to Dublin regularly, as we have family there. 
Always stay at Camac. Get the red tourist bus into town, it is much cheaper than the standard bus. Takes about an hour to get in. It really is the only place to stay in Dublin.


----------



## shaunr68 (Mar 9, 2019)

I wouldn't wild camp anywhere close to the city, no more than I would in Manchester or Glasgow due to issues with feral youths and antisocial behaviour.  I'd also recommend Camac Valley.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 9, 2019)

I would not go near dublin full stop,you may require four wheels in the morning,if you must go well out of town and get a bus in.


----------



## Debroos (Mar 9, 2019)

Clunegapyears said:


> Read recently that Howth it is now a no go. If you stay there you risk are fine ... Almost definitely. We go to Dublin regularly, as we have family there.
> Always stay at Camac. Get the red tourist bus into town, it is much cheaper than the standard bus. Takes about an hour to get in. It really is the only place to stay in Dublin.



Depending on what floats your boat, I think Dublin is well worth the visit.
Camac is great. Spacious pitches.

Would that tourist bus stop outside the site like the regular one? The regular one was really expensive!


----------



## Borders2 (Mar 9, 2019)

Worst pint of Guniess ever? The Brewery. Unbelievably bad and served by an Eastern European, in Dublin for goodness sake. What Guinness are thinking apart from looking cheap I have no idea. Most iconic toruist destination in Dublin was an utterly horrible experience. 


B2


----------



## shaunr68 (Mar 9, 2019)

Nice pint of Guinness in the Brazen Head, blinkin' expensive city though, like any capital city tourists get to pay through the nose.

The Brazen Head - Wikipedia


----------



## Clunegapyears (Mar 10, 2019)

Debroos said:


> Depending on what floats your boat, I think Dublin is well worth the visit.
> Camac is great. Spacious pitches.
> 
> Would that tourist bus stop outside the site like the regular one? The regular one was really expensive!



The red tourist bus actually comes into the campsite car park so you don’t have to wait in the cold.  I think there is only one time though and it does not take dogs.  Yes, cheaper than the regular bus, which is always late.  We’ve cycled in a few times along the canal ... a bit of a pain as a lot of barriers to stop motorbikes and horses, so a lot of lifting.


----------

